
Show HN: Speech.is interop for Namecoin - indolering
I&#x27;m a core-contributor to Namecoin and the lead developer for Speech.is, an interoperability layer for Namecoin that I have been working on for the past year. While the main goal of the Speech.is website is to provide a scalable interop system that doesn&#x27;t involve proxies or mirroring content, I was able to backport some of the censorship resistant properties of the Namecoin .bit TLD to regular websites.<p>Speech.is reimplements DNS lookups within the browser itself. When coupled with emerging WebRTC P2P networks we are able to push all processing to the client side, shielding us from legal liability.  The special speech.is#name.bit syntax makes it impossible for governments to selectively censor websites and <i>very</i> difficult for politicians and judges to rationalize their way into blacklisting the entire domain.<p>The www.speech.is website has the full nitty-gritty, but remember that this is a developer preview!
======
sirdogealot
There is also:

[http://bit.no.com/](http://bit.no.com/)

and

[http://bit.pe/](http://bit.pe/)

Follow [http://reddit.com/r/namecoin](http://reddit.com/r/namecoin) for more
like this!

~~~
indolering
Both of those options scale linearly and both can be forced to censor
individual websites. Furthermore, proxies are by their very nature a MITM
attack.

Speech.is performs frame resolution and as such cannot be forced into
censoring specific sites nor become entangled in legal liability, as bit.pe
and bit.no.com can.

Frame resolution offers better security guarantees out-of-the-box and will
eventually be able to remove any security trade-offs.

------
TimSchumann
When are you going to get a dog or a cat or a dolphin or some other cool
animal as your Namecoin Icon?

